# How many 233311 Electrical Engineers are waiting with 70 points from 20/11/2017 to 30



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

I have little doubt, till date 189 Electrical engineers were invited out of 1042 and Electronic engineers despite pro rata were invited 447 out of 1000. That’s means that Electrical engineers are less in numbers and if thats really a case then we should get invite really soon with 70 points. Guys please respond.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I have little doubt, till date 189 Electrical engineers were invited out of 1042 and Electronic engineers despite pro rata were invited 447 out of 1000. That’s means that Electrical engineers are less in numbers and if thats really a case then we should get invite really soon with 70 points. Guys please respond.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I got invite in sep 2017 with 65 points in 189 electrical engg

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

rjslehal said:


> I got invite in sep 2017 with 65 points in 189 electrical engg
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




When did you applied ? After that reduced the numbers. What do you think ? Are electrical engineers really less in numbers ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

I got invitation within 15 days of application. But after that cut off goes up to 75. Still its 75 these days.
But very soon u will get invited with 70.
All the best bro...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

rjslehal said:


> I got invitation within 15 days of application. But after that cut off goes up to 75. Still its 75 these days.
> But very soon u will get invited with 70.
> All the best bro...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk




Thanks bro, cut off points are 70 for non pro rata but the date of effect is 20/11/2017 and i update mine on 17/03/2018. It really painful to see it moving very slow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjslehal (Mar 19, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Thanks bro, cut off points are 70 for non pro rata but the date of effect is 20/11/2017 and i update mine on 17/03/2018. It really painful to see it moving very slow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just came to know from my agent that cut off will be 70 for electrical soon. Thats why i shared with u bro...
Will get soon. Dont worry

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

I feel so unlucky to have applied little late. i applied for 189 EOI in October 2017 & still didn't get the invitation.
My agent to be blamed as he took almost 4 months to proof-read the CDR which i made in April 2017 and could apply for EA assement only in Sep 2017.


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Hi guys,

Any of us Electrical Engineer got any invitation in July 2018 round. It appears that 70 pointers were invited.

Please update us all, if anyone of us have received it.


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

when can i expect an invite with 65 points in 189 visa?

ANZCO 233311

DOE 13th Dec 2017


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> when can i expect an invite with 65 points in 189 visa?
> 
> ANZCO 233311
> 
> DOE 13th Dec 2017


Here you go

EOI Invitation Estimates - Iscah

Cheers


----------



## Ankit Mehta (Jun 24, 2018)

Guys,

Any info about the cut off of the last September 2018 round for Electrical Engr?


----------



## JG (Mar 22, 2017)

Ankit Mehta said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any info about the cut off of the last September 2018 round for Electrical Engr?


It is non pro yar. so it has moved two weeks from the last date in August.


----------

